# Bath On a Budget



## moonsi til (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know what sort of budget but without ever visiting Bath it sounds like an expensive place to visit?

I'm in Bristol next weekend & thinking of visiting Bath on the Monday. What is there to see & do and is it worth the detour?


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say it is well worth the detour as is a beautiful place and very unique architecturally. You will feel poor. Even if you earn a hundred grand a year,  yummy mummies there will have highlights that cost more. There is a wonderful Lebanese buffet restaurant (about six quid pp) in the somewhat unprepossessing shopping centre on the corner of Walcot street, which is also well worth a visit for the BEST charity shop in the history of the universe (Bath Womens Aid, a mangle of top designer and Next all for about two quid)  opp The Bell, my favourite pub in the world, a happy and dangerous when intoxicated combination.  Just wander around, mouth agape. Check out Royal Victoria Gardens, Great Pultney Bridge and Sydney Gardens. That will all be free. Then look at the house prices and faint. I miss Bath. It is amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr Smin (Feb 1, 2012)

Agree with all of cyberfairy's points. Plus it's quite a small city centre so once you get off the train or bus, you can see most of it on foot in a day (assuming you are in reasonable health).
I wouldn't bother with the tour bus - get a guide book if you feel the urge to know the history of the place.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2012)

The centre is small, so you can wander around and see the most famous places pretty quickly, if you do fancy a pint - I recommend the Bell as well, and also a few other city centre-ish places, the Star Inn on the Paragon, The Old Green Tree on Green St. If you are a meat eater, I recommend Schwartz Brothers, they have two burger places in Bath, on Walcot, and near the Theatre Royal, reasonable - I'm sure veggie options are also available.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 1, 2012)

marty21 said:


> The centre is small, so you can wander around and see the most famous places pretty quickly, if you do fancy a pint - I recommend the Bell as well, and also a few other city centre-ish places, the Star Inn on the Paragon, The Old Green Tree on Green St. If you are a meat eater, I recommend Schwartz Brothers, they have two burger places in Bath, on Walcot, and near the Theatre Royal, reasonable - I'm sure veggie options are also available.


Schwarz Brothers is the ONLY burger place I have ever been to and enjoyed as a veggie. There are choices! The choices are not shit!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2012)

only fill it up 1/3 boom-tish


----------



## Riklet (Feb 4, 2012)

This thread already has some ace suggestions, absolutely LOVING Bath Woman's Aid getting a shout on on the first post, that place is fucking awesome, bought some quality clothes there real cheap and their window of posters n signs is always unrivalled 

The Bell is good but (like most places in Bath) is a bit pricy now, if you're on Walcott street you might as well stop at the Pig and Fiddle too, as it has good tables outside with heaters, and the food's not bad in the day either. Might be able to get a pint of ale more around the £2.80-3.00 mark there, although the Bell has free internet and a real fire inside usually, and is good crack. Old Green Tree is well cool, but v. small, they have good drinks, and shwatz def deserves the good rep!

That lebanese buffet is indeed rather good and cheap, other places which are nice for grub if you're eating out are Mai Thai straight along the road in front of the train station on the right (great manver street), it's lovely inside and their lunch menues are v. reasonable, can eat for about £6 and the food's real nice. The tables are amazing too, hand carved and stuff  On the other side of the road from there is a Nepalese restaurant called Yak Yeti Yak down in one of the basements, you need to go down the steps; it's more expensive but a cool place for a shnack or something, n a bit different to most. At the top of the high street is a road called George Street and on there is an Italian restaurant called Martini's which is REALLY nice and their menu is not that expensive, you can eat for about £6-8 or something. There are cheaper places, but the food's real nice and the staff are great, plenty of shite places to eat in Bath unfortunately, so you have to be a bit careful.

Would also recommend the free tour that leaves from outside the Abbey at 11am and 12:30 (iirc, you'll need to check) as one of the guy's anyway is clued up n you'll find out loads of stuff about bath which isn't very obvious. Touring the parks is free too n has been recommended, definitely a good plan if it's not crap weather, Sydney gardens is especially cool, and a nice walk.  The Holbourne art museum has recently reopened along that way too, it's quite a cool building. You could also go to the Bath Spa.... loljk, don't, it's extortionate.

The Roman Baths is really worth seeing, but it's definitely not free, I think it's about £10 (£8 student iirc) now to go, although they've done the museum up a lot and I would say it's worth it, if you're interested in that sorta thing (actually just go anyway, it's the only thing worth really forking out for in Bath). You can go n look in the abbey for free (you used to be able to see the Catacombs bit too, worth asking about), they ask for a donation but they have about 10 LCD TVs in there now, so get to fuck eh! A less known but really good museum, which you will have fun finding, is The Building of Bath Museum on the Parragon which is about £3, and next to a cool park called Hedgemead park which you can wander through and loop round to the circus n crescent. Or go to the Star Inn previously recommended. There's a museum on the Royal Crez in one of the houses, not sure if it's free though, I think it's about £4 now, might be worth just bimbing about and sneakin' about the jungle of the park in the day, try n get into the botanical gardens for free and go drink cider on the bandstand.

Probably too cold now, and they now extort entry fee more readily, but Parade Gardens is well nice if the weather is half decent, you can lounge about in the deckchairs and stuff, although no booze rule has been implemented since a few years ago I think? Sad times.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 21, 2012)

cyberfairy said:


> There is a wonderful Lebanese buffet restaurant (about six quid pp) in the somewhat unprepossessing shopping centre


 
the Lebanese has closed down 

(along with the rest of the podium, it's all going to be a massive waitrose)


----------

